# 99211 - Who can bill?



## namedcare (Jun 3, 2010)

Is there documentation that states billing of a 99211 must be performed by a RN or can it be a CMA, MA, etc?


----------



## sbicknell (Jun 3, 2010)

99211 is for a tech or nurse or any staff that is trained and authorized to provide patient care and meets the definition of the E&M code. 

_99211 --- Office or other outpatient visit for the evaluation and management of an established patient, that may not require the presence of a physician. Usually, the presenting problem(s) are minimal. Typically, 5 minutes are spent performing or supervising these services. _

Look on page 2 of this link. There is a great chart. Should mention it's from 2008 

http://aama-ntl.org/resources/library/OA.pdf


----------



## haimantimukherjee (Jun 3, 2010)

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...+99211,+who+can+bill&cd=2&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us


----------

